# Schaum und trübes Wasser



## Ares (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
zunächst möchte ich Euch danken, das es dieses tolle Forum gibt . 
Wie wohl die meisten, bin ich hier gelandet weil mein Teich nicht so aussieht wie ich ihn gerne hätte ..... 
Mein Teich ist ca. 3x5 m mit c.a 12.000 L

Nach ständigen Erweiterungen unserer Filteranlage sind wir nun bei der Aquamax eco 6000 in Verbindung mit einem 3 Kammerfilter mit 330 l und seit einigen Tage sind wir auch im Besitz eines CompactSieve II mit 250µm als Vorfilter. Unsere UVC Lampe - ist leider z.Z. defekt – hat 18 Watt.
Von der Pumpe geht es in den CompactSieve II und dann in den 3-Kammer-Filter. Der Filter ist in der 1. Kammer mit Bürsten und darüber noch Filterwaben, in der 2. Kammer mit Bio-Blocks (unten) und Japanmatte (blau) und in der 3. Kammer mit Lava bestückt.
Als Bepflanzung haben wir u.a. __ Hechtkraut, Wasseriris, Tannenwedel, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Seerose und weitere, deren Namen ich leider nicht weiß. Neu eingesetzt habe ich __ Froschbiss, __ Wasserhyazinte, __ Muschelblume, Wassernuss, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Krebsschere, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut.
Fischbesatz: 2 Koi von ca. 40 cm, 5 Shubukin, 4 Goldorfen und ??? __ Sonnenbarsche 

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Seit langem habe ich sehr trübes Wasser. Nicht wirklich grün, eher grün-braun. Aber seit ein paar Wochen habe ich ständig einen Schaumschleier auf der Wasseroberfläche. (Ich hielt es erst für Blütenpollen) Nachdem vor ein paar Tagen der Siebfilter in Betrieb genommen wurde, schäumt auch der Filter in der ersten Kammer extrem. Ständig schöpfe ich mit einer Schaumkelle den Schaum ab. 
Bisher haben wir das Wasser über ein Hauswasserwerk aus dem Boden gepumpt. 
Ein Teilwasserwechsel hat leider nichts gebracht.
Ist mein Teichwasser noch zu retten oder muss ich es komplett erneuern?
Was kann helfen?
Ich hoffe Ihr habt auch für mich gute Tipps, die nicht noch ein Vermögen kosten bzw. einen handwerklich begabten Menschen erfordern .
Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder eingesetzt, damit Ihr wisst was ich meine. 
Übrigens soll das Hochbeet auf Bild 2 umgebaut werden zu einem Pflanzfilter. Das wäre dann der nächste Tipp den ich brauche, um zu wissen wie ich so einen am besten anlege.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Pickwick (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo, das sieht ja nicht so gut aus:shock

Wasserwechsel musst du meiner meinung 10% die Woche machen.
Und am besten Heute noch einen...........!

Das aufschäumen jetzt kommt durch den Siebfilter...das Wasser plätschert und das im Wasser noch nicht gelöste Eiweiß schäumt ab eigentlich gut(wie bei einem Abschäumer) aber das zeigt auch das das Wasser nicht außreichend Gefiltert/oder  falsch gefiltert wird.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das weder ein Bodenablauf nochg ein Skimmer am Teich sind?! oder?

Die UVC ist auch zu klein... da würde ich schon min 55 wenn nicht gar 75 Watt nehmen.

Hast du einige Bilder der Filteranlage und von dessen aufbau, dann kann man sich besser ein Bild machen.


grüße Chris


----------



## Ares (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Bodenablauf habe ich leider keinen. Der Skimmer ist erst kürzlich rausgeflogen. Ich hatte den Gardena-Schwimm-Skimmer, der mir leider auch meine Schwimmpflanzen aufgesaugt hat und deshalb gehen musste.


----------



## Ares (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Ach ja, Teil-Wasserwechsel habe ich heute noch vorgenommen. Etwa 1/3 wurde getauscht.


----------



## Pickwick (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

1) Wasserwechsel ist schonmal gut...aber pass auf, niemals mehr als 30-40%  sonst könnte es kippen.
2) Immer schön jede Woche 10% Wasserwechsel machen. Auch wenn es sauber aussieht.
3) Auf dauer wirst du aber ohne Bodenablauf und Skimmer nicht Glücklich werden!
4) Den Skimmer würde ich wieder rein machen und lieber auf die Schwimmpflanzen verzichten.

Bodenablauf könnte man vorerst so machen :http://www.euro-teich.de/product_info.php?info=p4247_umgekehrter-bodenablauf.html

Du solltest dir Überlegen ob du nicht einen Teichumbau mit Bodenablauf und Skimmer machst, im zuge dessen könnte man gleich vergrößern 

Denn eins kann ich dir sagen du wirst "unnötig" Geld verbraten für Filterzeugs was im endefekt nichts bringt und am ende noch einen Parkplatz davon machen weil du die faxen dicke hast.

Also geb dir einen Ruck und zieh es durch!!!

Ach eine Frage noch was benutzt du für Wasser. Stadt oder Brunnenwasser?
Bei Brunnenwasser wäre ich heut zu Tage auch vorsichtig ohne es vorher von einem Labor getestet haben zu lassen.

so long Chris


----------



## Pickwick (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Ach sorry du hattest ja geschrieben....Wasser ist Grundwasser....naja ich nehme hier bei uns lieber Stadtwasser von der Nebenuhr da zahlt man nur die reinen Wasserkosten ohne Schmutzwassergebühr....

Macht euch mal bei dem Versorger schlau...ich konnte meine Nebenuhr kurz nach der Hauptwasseruhr selber montieren...dann kam jemand von der Stadt hat abgelesen und gut ist... da ist man sicher das das Wasser zumindest nach den Richtlinien ok ist.

Und der Strom für die Pumpe ist ja auch nicht kostenlos.


----------



## Ares (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo Chris,

den Skimmer habe ich heute wieder zu Wasser gelassen. Der zieht schon ordentlich Dreck von der Wasseroberfläche. 
Meine Schwimmpflanzen habe ich jetzt eingezäunt in dem ich einen Schlauchring aufs Wasser gelegt habe und die meisten Schwimmpflanzen dort hinein gelegt habe. Scheint zu funktionieren.

Auch sieht das Wasser z. Z. schon deutlich besser aus. Eigentlich logisch nach dem Wasserwechsel. Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so.

Wenn ich doch das Wasser tauschen muss, werde ich mich mal bei der Stadt schlau machen ob dies hier auch so ablaufen kann.

Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Pickwick (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo Sandra,
Das mit den Schwimmpflanzen wirst du nicht bereuhen..mit dem Ring hast du das doch super gelöst...

Und das du den Skimmer wieder rein gemacht hast ist
Dann immer schön Wasserwechsel machen...sonst gibt das noch ein Unglück  Ich habe z.b einen festen Tag in der Woche.

Was ich dir noch sagen muß ist das deine Pumpe meiner Meinung nach zu schwach ist!
Du musst bedenken das ein Teich wenigstens alle 1 - 2 Std durch den Filter Laufen sollte.

Und wenn du eine Pumpe mit 6000 Ltr Brutto hast und ziehst dann Pauschal 2000 Liter druckverlust ab (Rohre Filter ect) dann hast du Netto noch 4000 über, heißt der Teich wird hochstens 1mal alle 3 std umgewälzt....Ist Natürlich jetzt nicht genau berechnet aber ich wollte dir nur zeigen was man alles so nicht bedenkt.

Ich zb habe eine Red Dragon II Titanium 350 Watt mit 25000 Ltr die wird dir denke ich mal aber zu Teuer sein und ist auch nicht nötig.

Bei Ebay gibt es gerade diese Pumpen sind mit die besten am Markt. Laufen Ruhig sind robust und haben Dampf. dazu sind sie auch noch Bezahlbar!

Aber Achtung: Sequence-Pumpen sind nicht selbstansaugend, daher müssen diese exakt mit dem Wasserspiegel oder etwas unterhalb des Wasserspiegels installiert werden. 

entweder die:http://cgi.ebay.de/Evulution-Aqua-Teichpumpe-Sequence-15350-L-h-Top-Zust-/320542616794?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Pumpen&hash=item4aa1d42cda 

oder die:http://cgi.ebay.de/Evulution-Aqua-T...59?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Pumpen&hash=item4aa1eeb2f3

Würde dir noch die Empfehlen aber gibts gerade nicht gebraucht:http://cgi.ebay.de/Sequence-18000-Externe-Pumpen-Schwerkraftfilter-/120314165533?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Pumpen&hash=item1c0348791d

Denn wenn du noch ein Pflanzenfilter  machen möchtest ist die 6000 dafür gerade ausreichend, also heb sie auf 

Oder Kauf dir eine Sequence stell die andere bei Ebay rein....bekommt man immernoch gutes Geld für, warum auch immer. Verstehe diesen Oase Hype garnicht..naja 

So das wars erstmal, man liesst sich 

 Chris


----------



## Ares (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

die Bedenken, dass meine 6000er Pumpe zu schwach ist, hatte ich auch. Nun habe ich kurzerhand eine 12000er an mein System angeschlossen und die UVC ist auch wieder in Betrieb. Seit meinem Hilferuf ist nun 1 Woche vergangen und mein Teich ist schon wesentlich klarer geworden . Inzwischen kann ich schon ca. 1 m tief sehen. Leider ist der Schaum aber immer noch gleich stark . Der Skimmer saugt zwar schon viel von der Oberfläche weg, aber wenn der mal kurz außer Betrieb ist, ist wieder alles voller Schaum. Auch muss ich mehrmals täglich - besonders morgens - in der ersten Filterkammer den Schaum abschöpfen. So etwas hatte ich in all den Jahren noch nicht. Geht das ohne Abschäumer überhaupt noch einmal weg? 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Pickwick (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo, es kann sein das dein Filter nicht genug Biomasse abbaut, (zuviel Eiweis/Proteine) im Wasser. 
Ich denke du hast die Tiere in letzter Zeit zuviel gefüttert (und/oder dein Filter ist Platt bzw falsch bestückt) Wobei ich auf letzteres tippe :?

Dann möchte ich nochmal auf deinen Filter eingehen, den würde ich ganz anders bestücken.Der ist falsch bestückt.... Mit dem Filtermedium wird das auf dauer nix!  

1) Dein Compactsieve ersetzt die Filterbürsten/Filterwaben, die können getrost raus. Den Raum kannst du anders besser nutzen!
2) Bioblocks :evil sind leider für Nitrifikation in der Menge unzureichend und haben viel zu wenig Besiedlungsfläche. Raus damit! Stattdessen würde ich Kaldnes1 oder Helix1 oder Mutag Biochips nehmen, aber später mehr!
3) Lava :evil ist auch leider kein Filtermaterial was dir oder dem Teich etwas bringt. Raus damit!

Unten ein Beispiel (Bild) wie ich deinen Filter besücken würde, vieleicht kannst du dir dann besser vorstellen was ich meine. Du hast zwar keine Filtertonnen aber die Reihenfolge sollte bei dir auch so sein. Das Prinzip ist das selbe denk dir nur noch eine Kammer dazu.

Bei Bioblocks spart man am falschen ende denn, hier der Vergleich:
Bioblocks haben ca. 200 m²/m³
Helix hat ca. 800 m²/m³  
Kaldnes hat ca 800 m2/m3 eine günstige Alternative sind die Biotubes http://www.aquaprofi24.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86_199_253&products_id=380
Mutag BioChip; Geschützte Oberfläche 3.000 m²/m³ haben die größte besiedlungsfläche.

Also, als erstes kommt der Compact Sieve, in die 2 Kammer kommen Helix oder Mutag BioChips bewegt. 
Bewegen kannst du diese am besten in dem du einen Kompressor/Lüfter mit 6 Lüftersteinen in die Kammer packst,dadurch bleibt das Filtermaterial immer in bewegung und wird mit Sauerstoff versorgt(bessere Nitrifikation). Hierbei sollte die kammer max 60% gefüllt sein sonst können sie sich nicht mehr bewegen.
Die zweite Kammer kannst du entweder bewegt oder ruhend mit Helix oder Kaldnes1 befüllen, wenn sie bewegt werden kannst du in die Letzte Kammer(in der jetzt Lava ist) entweder Japanmatten oder ruhendes Helix/Kaldnes1 machen.

Reinigen brauchst du dann nur noch so:
Compact sieve 1 mal am Tag kontrolle und eventuel aussplülen.
Bewegtes Helix/ Kaldnes1 garnicht. Reinigt sich selbst.
Ruhendes Helix/ Kaldnes 1 je nach verschmutzung 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr.

Ach und bitte nicht das Riesenhelix andrehen lassen. Ist genauso schlecht wie Bioblocks.
Am besten nicht größer als Helix 12. Wobei ich ein Kaldnes1 (Biotubes) bevorzugen würde.

An deiner stelle würde deine Fische ein paar Tage garnicht Füttern! Keine sorge das schadet den Tieren nicht! Im übrigen kann es auch beim Ableichen zu Wasserverschlechterung kommen 

Und Wasserwechsel nicht vergessen! Dies kann so 14 Tage alle 3 Tage 20-30% sein

Was ich noch wissen möchte: wie scheint die Sonne Tagsüber auf den Teich oder ist dieser beschattet?

Hoffe das was jetzt nicht zuviel (meine es nur gut  ) und lass es erstmal sacken und ich kann dir nur raten es so zu machen den ich denke das der Filter es so nicht packen wird 




grüße Chris


----------



## Pickwick (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo nochmal,das ist vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis am besten:http://koi-discount.de/filterung/filtermedien/filtermedien/hel-x-17-kll-100l.html 

grüße Chris


----------



## Ares (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo Chris,

danke das Du Dir die Mühe machst!

Zu Deiner Frage: Der Teich hat von morgens bis nachmittags Sonne (wenn diese mal scheint  )
Meine Fische bekommen eher selten mal etwas Futter. Oft nur 1 - 2 mal die Woche ein paar Pellets die innerhalb von max. 1 Minute weggefuttert werden. Das ist doch sicher nicht zu viel.

Nun zum __ Hel-x. Mich verwirren die Beschreibungen von ruhend, bewegt, schwebend, sinkend usw. Ist das alles das gleiche, nur einmal z. B. durch Luftsprudler bewegt und einmal ohne???
Was ist z. B. mit diesem Hel-x? Wäre das ok für die erste und zweite Filterkammer? Du schreibst das in der Kammer mit dem "bewegten" Hel-x max. 60% davon sein sollten. Wie sieht es mit dem ruhenden aus? Ist die Kammer ganz damit gefüllt?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Pickwick (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo, sorry ich dachte mir schon das das zu viel auf einmal ist.

Also am Futter kann es dann nicht liegen wobei deine Koi dann sicher Hungern... Wobei ich dir sagen muß das Pellets minderwertiges Futter ist und der größte teil davon Luft! 
Diese werden mit Luft aufgeschäumt damit sie größer ausschauen und schwimmen.
Von den Inhaltsstoffen ganz zu schweigen.
Diese Seite und das Futter kann ich dir Empfehlen: Allerdings nehme ich hiervon nur das Atama High End und Atama spezial WK :http://www.koifuttershop.de/index.html?d_koi_highend_25_Atama_High_End_Hochleistungsfutter532.htm
Kannst Natürlich auch andere Futtersorten nehmen aber Sticks sind absolut ungeeignet!

Mit der Sonne ist dann auch auszuschließen.

Zum Helix  ist zu sagen das Ruhend einfach heißt das diese nicht von Sauerstoffblasen im Wasser bewegt werden sondern einfach in die Kammer geschüttet werden und Ruhen/sprich liegen. 
Die Helix sind alle die gleichen.  Diese wären Super für dich:http://cgi.ebay.de/Movingbed-Filtermaterial-Koiteich-BioFlow-9-/160445843960?cmd=ViewItem&pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item255b5149f8

Befüllen so wie ich es schon beschrieben habe : Helix schwebend/mit sauerstoff bewegt (es braucht achu nicht zu "kochen" also nur soviel Luft das die Helix aufsteigen und auch mal wieder sinken)diese Kammer nur 60% füllen sonst können diese sich im Wasser nicht ausreichend bewegen.
Die ruhenden Helix liegen einfach in der Kammer (einfach reinschütten) bis zum Wasserstand (also voll).


Hoffe habe dir helfen können, diesesmal schreibe ich auch nicht so viel.

grüße Chris


----------



## Pickwick (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo, hier nochmal ein Video dazu so sollte es in der bewegten Kammer aussehen:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNkql9akxyY&feature=channel
In der letzten Stufe sind da Japanmatten... bei dir sollte aber vor die Japanmatten eine Ruhende Helix kammer.

Wenn du den Filter so aufbaust wie ich die geraten habe wird es ca 4-6 Wochen dauern bis sich das Biologische gleichgewicht einstellt hat. bis dahin musst du einfach öfter Wasser wechseln. und es in Zukuft so halten das du 1 Tag in der Woche 10%Wasserwechsel machst. Sorry das ich das so oft sage aber wenn du Glücklich werrden willst solltest du es verinnerlichen.

grüße Chris


----------



## Pickwick (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo, ich schon wieder 
Sag mal, ich habe mir deine Bilder nochmal angeschaut und auf deinem letzten Foto ist das der komplette Filter?

Wenn ja wie groß ist der ca. hast du da noch andere Bilder von? Der sieht ja echt mini aus?! 

Ich dachte bis jetzt nämlich das das nur der Vorabscheider oder so ist aber wo ich genauer hingeschaut habe sind mir die schwarzen Waben aufgefallen.

Dein Filter sollte schon pro Kammer 100-120 Ltr haben ...ansonsten kommt da nicht viel bei rum....:?

grüße Chris


----------



## Ares (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Nein, das ist nur die erste Kammer meines Filters. Er hat 3 Kammern mit je 110 l ., also insgesamt  330 l. Der Durchfluss ist bei allen Kammern von unten nach oben.


----------



## Pickwick (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Pickwick (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaum und trübes Wasser*

Hallo Sandra
um auf deinen Pflanzenfilter zu kommen, da sollte der Pflanzfilter auf gleicher höhe sein wie dein Teich sonst hättest du eine gepumpte version und keine Schwerkraftversion.
Ein Pflanzenfilter ist schon eine schöne Sache,nur kann man auch viele Fehler machen.

Aus meiner Erfahrungen von anderen die ich kenne, kann ich nur sagen wichtig ist vor allem eine leichte Reinigung und Pflege schreibe dir mal ein Paar Punkte auf die mir wichtig erscheinen.

1) Nur mit vor gefiltertem Wasser betreiben (grob Schmutz)
2) Pflanzen nur in Körben setzen um jeder zeit übermäßigen Wuchs zu entfernen
3) So bauen das man ihn jederzeit außer betrieb nehmen kann (Winter Medikamente ect)
4) So groß wie möglich Bauen er kann nicht zu groß werden.


Man kann einen Pflanzfilter verschieden Bauen,hier mal ein beispiel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF6ifdlzCAo

Der Unterschied liegt im Stromverbrauch bei der Schwerkraftversion läuft das Wasser von allein in den Pflanzfilter und wird von einer Pumpe (Rohrpumpe mit geringem Stromverbrauch und hoher Leistung) zurück in den Teich befördert. z.b so eine :http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohrpumpe-Koi-Pond-HPP-16m-Teichpumpe-Pumpe-/220624434325?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Pumpen&hash=item335e3db495

Und gib mal in der Suchfunktion Pflanzenfilter ein, da steht hier im Forum auch etwas zu. Wobei der bei Youtube für mich von der bauweise das non plus Ultra ist.

Oder so:

grüße Chris


----------

